# Megs Baby Belly!



## appylover31803

she's huge! I'm thinking she is going to foal a day early (so saturday) or a day late (tuesday)


----------



## my2geldings

She is big but her teats arent very full. Keep checking them for wax and checking her bum right on each side of her tail. The day prior to her foaling you will find a very noticeable change in her muscle tone. It will go from normally being somewhat firm to her bum being VERY soft and "squishy".

She might also become irritable. 

Make sure to post photos of the baby when he/she is born!


----------



## meggymoo

Hi,  
Her bum is already soft and squishy. Like jelly when you touch it, even more so today.
My vet seems to think her teets wont fill much more than that, until baby is approx three weeks old, then she will produce a lot more milk and her bag will become a lot bigger. I haven't seen him for the past few days, but is it usual to have one teet bigger than the other?


----------



## my2geldings

Her teets being uneven isnt a concern. That will constantly fluctuate. They should fill out and be completely full hours before she foals. Of course no 2 horse is the same but she will for sure fill our a lot more than where she is sitting right now.

I bred horses and had brood mares for years.

What are you wanting to do with the little ******?


----------



## meggymoo

Not quite sure yet. I'm breeding for keeps, so depends what baby is like as to discipline etc.
I'm so excited!!


----------



## FGRanch

She is huge! Looks like the baby could be coming soon!


----------



## tiffanyp1980

If the baby has not come already I am going to say tomorrow!


----------



## Vidaloco

I'm going to say tomorrow night too. Don't worry about the teets. I've also had some wax over some not so if she doesn't dont worry. Keep the camera rolling :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt

Wow she's big! I say she foals Sunday morning


----------



## kitten_Val

I'd guess before Sun! She looks like she's ready to deliver.


----------



## meggymoo

Still no baby yet. Who knows tonight could be it. I hope so!  Her teets are about double/triple the size in those photo's. They are beginning to look like cows udders, how they hang down.

Get ready for the pic overload when baby decides to arrive. :wink:


----------



## appylover31803

Meg, you must be so excited! I can't wait to see baby pictures!!


----------



## tiffanyp1980

I am so excited to see pics!!!


----------



## tiffanyp1980

:shock: Wow still nothing, she must look like she is about to burst by now. Considering she looked like she was ready to burst when you posted these pics. I am so excited for you, I can not wait to have my first horsey baby in the family!


----------



## FGRanch

Meggy any news on your little girl? New pictures?


----------



## meggymoo

No news yet.  

Her bag is absolutely massive. She's drinking gallons, her bum muscles are still like jelly. Last night I thought she may start, she was a little sweaty when I checked her before bed, but sadly still no baby. Fingers crossed it will arrive this weekend.

I'm so jealous of your long legged filly! :wink:


----------



## FGRanch

Thanks, I'm sure I'll be jealous of yours as well since mine will be leaving soon to go to her new home with momma!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

lol...relax !!! i know the feeling!!!! is the (i can't remember it's name) large back vaine showing on her belly?


----------



## meggymoo

Oh?!? I dont know, where abouts is that KT?


----------



## meggymoo

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Thanks, I'm sure I'll be jealous of yours as well since mine will be leaving soon to go to her new home with momma!


Aww I'm so sorry you have to let them go FGR.  Will you be able to keep in touch with them?


----------



## FGRanch

Oh yes Meg, I will be able to keep in touch. I was very picky about where she went. I said approved home only and I meant in. 

The vien KT is talking about is called the Milk Vien and it runs near the bottom the belly. On some mares you can't see it though. On Nita I could see it but on my other mare is has never been visible.


----------



## meggymoo

I'll have to have a look tomorrow. Is that another sign to look for? I've not heard of that one.
Did Nita wax before foaling?

I'm glad you are able to keep in touch. I receive a card at christmas with a full years update from the lovely people who bought my tb. Its good to hear how he's getting along, and that he's doing ok.


----------



## ox-tuff_rider-xo

I have pretty much no experience with horses foaling but my cousin said she was going to keep looking for signs on her mare so she could call my sister and I to go watch her have the baby but apperently she had it without any signs they just woke up one morning and there it was.
Im excited for you lol I can't wait to see soem pictures!


----------



## brittx6x6

She looks like a water balloon ready to burst


----------



## FGRanch

Nita didn't wax at all. In fact only one of my mares have ever waxed before foaling.


----------



## Vidaloco

Guess I lost the bet on her foaling early :lol:


----------



## meggymoo

:lol: Think we all did! :lol: 

She's just hanging on to that baby! She's been a right little madam today too. Normally comes waddling into the stable from the field, but today she decided it would be fun to rear, buck and tank off to the stable at full speed! I was taken that much by suprise, I consequently ended up face down in the mud, much to Ellies amusment. When I got to her stable, she looked round at me as if to say "I've been telling you for the past hour I wanted in!" and then continued to munch her hay. Horses!!!!! :lol:


----------



## FGRanch

Still no news?


----------



## meggymoo

No, still the same, no change. I think she's going to hang on like Nita did.
She seems to be getting very stroppy. Still affectionate, but she's wanting to come in earlier. She screams at me from over the fence, and gets grumpy if I make her wait.


----------



## Mcfrumple

I don't know much about horses foaling, but I'm going to say she'll have it either Wednesday or Friday.


----------



## .A.j.

I'm so excited for you. Good Luck! 
I was hoping to get a mare as my new horse so I could eventually breed, but fell in love with a gelding lol. I'll just have wait.
Once again good luck!!


----------



## meggymoo

Thanks everyone.


----------



## tiffanyp1980

I am going to make a new guess. The very wee hours of Sunday morning. Here comes the Easter bunny!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

any thing yet?.....


----------



## meggymoo

No baby yet. Maybe the Easter Bunny will bring it! :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

Geesh, I thought you were posting to say she had foaled. You need to go out and squeeze her.


----------



## meggymoo

I need to do something. She was galloping around that field today like she was on a race track! I didn't think she had that much energy in her, dont know how she did it with her belly looking so big. 
Sorry pics aren't great, they were taken on my mobile this evening.


----------



## Vidaloco

Poor momma Meggy she looks so uncomfortable  i'm surprised she can even move much less gallop.


----------



## Mcfrumple

Wow she is so big. If she has the baby Sunday you should name it something Easter related!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

trust me you do strange thing's at the end of your pregnancy!!! the day before i had jacob i cleaned my entire house, made sure that i was ready for him to come home ( he change the plans) had him by c-section and hen left the hosp after 24 hours to be with him in wichita...so yeah we can do strange thing's


----------



## meggymoo

Lets hope you're right and she's getting close. She fooled me last night, I was watching her through the camera at about 3am, she was laid down flat and looked round at her side a few times. I thought Yippee, here we go! I was about to pull my clothes and coat on, when Simon (hubby) said, she's up eating again, false alarm! :roll: 
I watched her for a good hour or so after that, all she did was sleep, poo and eat! Maybe she was telling the baby that it needed to get a move on too.


----------



## FGRanch

It will be soon! Her milk vien is nice and fully. You are going to have a pretty big foal on your hands! I bet it will be thru the night on Saturday!

Awww...at least you had a camera! I had to get up every hour and walk .5 of a KM to go check on Nita when she was foaling! It was a lot of sleepless nights! 

Did you AI Meggy or was she live covered?


----------



## meggymoo

Hi FGR,

She was live covered. It all seems so long ago now. 

How can you tell her milk vien is full? Is that what that soft mass is on the underside of her belly?


----------



## FGRanch

In the first picture you can really see the milk vien. It's almost at the bottom of her belly. It's line that goes all the way from her front legs to her udder (that's what it sees in the picture) Under the milk vien sometimes it looks like there is a bump, I can see that on dear Meggy.


----------



## meggymoo

Ahh, thanks FGR, I've been wondering what it was.  

Well meg has had a restless night, so have I. I was almost sure that she was going to foal, but looks like she's making me wait even longer. :roll:


----------



## Vidaloco

If its born on Sunday you should call it Chocolate Easter Bunny


----------



## FGRanch

It will be born sometime today or thru the night tonight!


----------



## tiffanyp1980

Thats what I think too Tiff, I am really leaning towards an Easter baby!


----------



## meggymoo

Aww I hope you guys are right.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

Easter Surprise or Bunnies Little Surprise for names.....

or even Milly May (or Mai, Mae, Maye or Mei.....depends which you like) 

she looks ready to burst!!


----------



## FGRanch

So was I right?


----------



## meggymoo

Still no baby.... AND she looks even BIGGER and lower today.

Her udder/bag is big, really hard to the touch and feels very warm. I'm so tired, my poor meggy.


----------



## xoLivxo

she look like she is gonna BURST!!!!!!!! i deff would say tonight....or sometime tomorrow


----------



## tiffanyp1980

Wow thats going to be a full grown horse lol


----------



## FGRanch

Meggy if you tap her tail head does it seems normal or very soft. The day Nita foaled when I touched her tail head it made her whole back end viberate!


----------



## meggymoo

Its been really soft and squishy for quite a while. All the muscles round her back end are. I've just been watching her on the camera, she's stood sleeping! So still no progress! :roll:


----------



## Cheval

Any milk? I hate waiting. I'm waiting for my friends' pony to foal and I'm no nervous.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

anythying yet?......shes due today so i was kinda...you know...hoping!

i've been watching your page waitin to see if meggys baby has 'popped' out yet!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

oh cool you've got a barn cam to watch her...any thing yet?


----------



## meggymoo

Still no foal!!! I want to cry I'm so tired. And my poor meg looks totally fed up. She is now 15 days overdue! 
Oh well I suppose baby will come when he/she is ready.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

wow.....15 overdue...

i saw tht you had just posted and i was like ---

oh my god! oh my god! meggy had her foal! oh my god! wow meggys had it! i wonder if its a filly or a colt and what colour and oh my god! oh my god!

but then it said she was overdue and i was like ---

jeeeeezzze! get a grip girl! your not even the one whos havin the foal!


----------



## meggymoo

Lol, thanks for making me laugh.  :wink:


----------



## moomoo

lol I did the same! It must be awful when its actually your foal! Misty and my sisters horse Freckles might be foal buddies next year  *fingers crossed*


----------



## Vidaloco

Darn, no easter bunny


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

she should b soon....post picys soon as that liddle baby plops out...please? *fluttters eyelids and tries to look angelic [yet fails miserably as being angelic is not one of my skills :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:]


----------



## Cheval

Holy crap - 15 days? I'm sure everything should go well, still. Good luck!


----------



## xoLivxo

call a vet? thats what i would do....


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

yeah....maybeh try calling the vet just to be sure there isnt something wrong. i'm sure there isn't but just to be absolutly sure


----------



## tumai

Hiya Meggymoo, speak to the belly..lol. Tell that baby that there birth is eagerly awaited from way over here in NZ. 
How are you holdin up? I hope your getting enough rest too!


----------



## meggymoo

Hi Tumai!
I actually had a great sleep last night, thanks for asking. I feel refreshed and ready for anything today!  I think these past few weeks have caught up with me. I looked at the camera once or twice during the night, but she was still the same, just moping around. I spoke to my vet last night, he said she'll be fine, its natural for some mares to be late especially if the weather is cold and horrid, and not to worry, but he's going to pop round later today just to have a look and put my mind at rest. Bless him. 
I keep asking him "Are you sure you didn't feel two in there?" when he gave her an internal last November, he says if there were two they wouldn't have stayed in this long. They would have been out ages ago! So its either one big baby or she has quite a lot of fluid in there too?!?
Lets see what he says when he has a look at her today! :wink:


----------



## kitten_Val

My friends mare overdue several weeks every time. It's rather cold in PA, so she waited. They never had problems with it, so just relax and wait.


----------



## Mcfrumple

STILL. NO. BABY?!
I've been checking this thread everyday.
I must be the most impatient person ever. :shock:


----------



## FGRanch

What a stubburn ol' mare! Will you vet check her Cervix while is he there?


----------



## Magic

whooaa! 15 days? should come out.. SOON! gonna be a cutie!


----------



## meggymoo

Well my vet has just been. He says she's fine, all the signs are there, but he says baby wont come out until he or she is ready. SO looks like the wait is still on. :roll: 
He came up with some fancy name for the fluid under her belly, ventral odeama or something like that. :lol: He says its quite common and nothing to worry about. He did an internal at my request and he says baby is in place and the right way round ready to come out, lol, he says he or she is a feisty fella, didn't take too kindly to being prodded! lol.
Her bag is probably as big as it will get for now, and she is waxing ever so slightly. 
I am so hoping it will happen within the next few days. 8)


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

lol the way this thread is going it's going to surpass the million post mark!!, ............poor meg!!! i feel for her!!!! hope it's soon.

must be really nice to have a barn cam, is it far to get from your house to the stables?


----------



## meggymoo

Hi KT,
Its about 100 metres from the back of the house. I use to have them all on livery paying £820 ($1640) per month. We figured it would be way easier to buy a house with land and put that money to better use.


----------



## Pempikl

Hello. I just joined here, but I've been reading your posts about your beautiful mare. My mare had a foal two years ago; she was born 23 April 2006, and it was the most amazing experience of my life. But man, was it a wait! Mares have a funny way of doing that to us poor owners who just want to meet their babies. Mine waited until I went inside to have Chava, but at least I got there in time to see this:










That's what you have to look foward to. I hope your mare foals soon, so you can get started on meeting your new baby.


----------



## meggymoo

Aww your mare and foal are gorgeous! Thanks for your post and welcome to the Horseforum. :wink:


----------



## Supermane

I've been watching this board for a while and whenever I see you post I get all excited expecting to see a new little foal. 

She's even making me anxious lol.


----------



## .A.j.

me too supermane!! 
I can't wait to meet him/her Meggy!!


----------



## appylover31803

When i saw your picture Pempiki, i thought that was Meg's foal. I got so excited!

But your mare and foal are gorgeous!

I hope with the warmer weather you're having, Meggy, that the baby will decide to come out


----------



## FGRanch

I know when I saw it I was like "SHE FOALED, SHE FOALED!" 

HAHA, that was a good one. 

Hows big Momma doing tonight?


----------



## HorsesAreForever

omg i had the same reaction i didnt look at the name i just saw the picture!! was lie OMG OMG she foaled!!! soo cuteee then i looked at the name nad i was like ooo still veryyyy cute!! and meggy she beter 'pop' o i will come down there and squeeze it out myself!!


----------



## Pempikl

Ack! I'm sorry everyone! I didn't mean to give false hope. But I also hope the baby comes tonight! :lol:


----------



## tiffanyp1980

I had the same reaction as the rest of you. lol, I check this post like every 2 hours or so, when I have the time I am so excited for you meg and am too waiting with baited breath.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

i'm so impatient!.....checking this thread every 30 minutes!


----------



## meggymoo

Lol, you guys are great!  

Well nothing to tell you yet, she's wadddled out into the paddock this morning and I've got to go to work now. My poor mum is on maternity wing duties when I have to go to work! :lol: I've arranged to have the rest of the week off, so baby better put in an appearance soon. :roll:


----------



## Pempikl

Aww, I was hoping for a baby when I checked this thread this morning. Well, I hope she decides to foal soon. Hopefully today is her last day of waddling. :wink:


----------



## appylover31803

> she's wadddled out into the paddock this morning


I can't really imagine a horse waddling. But i'm sure momma looked cute!

I hope Meg foals soon! If she starts to go into labor, will your mom call you?


----------



## meggymoo

Yeah she'd call me. She's under strict instructions! :lol: 

Well I've finished work now till Tuesday. Lets hope we see some progress!


----------



## FGRanch

You had better tell his that her foal is going to be over cooked if she doesn't have it soon!


----------



## meggymoo

:shock:  I think Meg might have her baby tonight!!!! Her girlie area is very long and gaping, AND she normally loves being groomed, but she turned her backside to me this afternoon, and definatley was not a happy bunny! 
Fingers crossed everyone!!


----------



## kim_angel

_*crosses fingers*_


----------



## moomoo

Ohh *crosses all fingers, toes, legs & arms!* I hope so I am going to robinsons but I will be on the minute i get back!


----------



## appylover31803

sorry i missed you in the chat earlier Meg.

((crosses fingers)) i hope she has the baby tonight! Don't forget to have your camera handy so you can take pics!!


----------



## Pempikl

Ooooh! My fingers are definitely crossed! Hopefully tonight is the night.

Good luck!


----------



## JustDressageIt

I have all ypossible appendages crossed!


----------



## melinda27858

Oh yeah! Push!


----------



## tiffanyp1980

*crosses fingers*


----------



## meggymoo

:x No baby!!!!! **bangs head on wall** I cant believe it! I have had a horrible night, so has Meg, bless her. There is definatley something going on, I went across at 3.30am as she was whinnying, she was very warm and I think just wanted a bit of attention. I sat with her for a good hour, she was going to sleep whilst I was stroking her.
I've been across this morning, and she's still the same, mooching and then leaning on the wall. Shifting the weight on her back legs and genuinely looking sorry for herself. Its absolutely pouring with rain here this morning, has been most of the night, so I daren't let her out for the moment. 
I'll leave her in for a while till it stops and see how she goes......


----------



## .A.j.

Good Luck Meggy!! 
Hope all goes well and that baby is planning on making an appearance soon!


----------



## FGRanch

Awww...poor Megster. She's must feel terrible. I hope that the baby comes out so for poor Meggy's sake. I know how she feels, poor thing!


----------



## HorsesAreForever

aww poor meggy  she needs to hurry up and have it ! Keep an eye one her  Keep a camera with u 24/7 lol!!


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

poor meggy! poor you!


----------



## meggymoo

**Update on Meg**

Meg had a brown, blood tinted discharge out of her girlie area this morning. My first thought was its the plug, but I phoned my vet just to make sure. He said he would come out and have a look as it could be numerous things.  
He's been with us an hour and a half this morning. He gave her another internal, but this time it was in her girlie region with a long wide pipe so he could have a look in. Meg was twitched, and she was not a happy girlie at all. He says everything looks normal, but he couldn't get the obstetric(?sp) pipe in far enough to see properly. He then gave her a rectal exam. He says baby is going to be big, there is very little room for baby to move around, and its kind of not leaving much room for Megs bits and pieces.
So we are not 100% positive if it is her mucuus plug or not?!? Since turning her back out she has been ok, but keeps lifting her tail and having the odd trickle of fluid with the odd patch of blood. He's given me some anti-biotics to inject her later today and then each evening for the next 3 days, he gave her one dose this morning. He says its just to protect her from him having a feel around inside, and just in case she has picked up any infection.
I feel so sorry for her, this baby is definatley taking its time......


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

sound's like she's getting really close now!!! have you thought of any names yet?


----------



## meggymoo

Hi KT,
No names yet, although I've had some great ideas from everyone. Fingers crossed the little monkey comes soon and safely. :wink:


----------



## mudypony

I've mostly been lurking, but I just wanted to wish you and Meg good luck and hopefully that baby comes out soon. I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

poor little meggy! good luck tho!

hope he or she comes out soon with no health problems and such...


----------



## blossom856

I just saw this thread and read through the whole thing. I was thinking that the baby would be out by the time I got to the end of the thread. But no. Where oh where can poor meggy's foal be? Oh where oh where can she be?


----------



## meggymoo

HI Blossom,  baby arrived this morning, I've posted all about her in Yippee!! She's here!!! In same topic area as Horse pictures.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! meggy had her litttle one!


----------

